
'Fortnite' hosted an in-game event to teach players about racism - totetsu
https://mashable.com/article/fortnite-we-the-people-anti-racism-in-game-event/
======
rvz
> ...a 29-year-old mother who plays Fortnite every day, says she tuned into
> "We the People" because she was called the N-word by another player
> recently.

In her Twitter feed, she even calls for a ban on the N-word in the game. While
it's a step forward and it sounds fair enough, It's difficult to stop them
from using it and all you can do is report the account and that's that.

But remember that there's another variant of the N-word which is still
prevalent in music videos and lots of artists still use it which has
influenced their followers to use the term. Interesting how there are some are
still comfortable using it given its connections.

If they are serious in stamping out the N-word, they should also take
responsibility in refraining all versions of the N-word; culture, music and
games.

There is no other race that has variants of a similar racial-word as a double
standard.

~~~
totetsu
I think the N-word as a socio-linguistic phenomenon has parallels in other
words used in identity politics. Reclaiming a word may be some mind of a
double standard but, it's also a way of dealing with set of sound that are
loaded with all kinds of negative meanings, and has been embedded in a groups
identity. It's no so simple to make such a word just go away.

